# Unwanted, unheeded advice



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My in laws have these little mixed breed dogs that are so fat they can hardly walk, the body is a huge barrel and then the legs are tiny fragile looking things--it's a wonder they don't collapse under the body's weight. The family feeds the dogs continually throughout the day-dog treats, nuts. bits of the food they are eating, etc.
Anyway, I told my SIL that it was hard on the dogs to be so overweight, and it also shortens their lives. She said she thought it was better for them to have fewer years but be happy because they got to have treats all day long, than for them to be miserable their whole lives because they were denied the pleasure of eating everything.
Obviously my advice was unwanted and would be unheeded.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Sadly, I have family members who do/did the same thing also. One little Chihuahua that they've had since I was about 5/6 Passed a few years ago from a heart attack. He was overweight, had athritis and even living 14 years, I still always had concern for him. Unfortunately, I was a child still at the time, and my grandparents weren't just someone you could correct, they took offense that you thought they were stupid. But I shudder to think if he had been fed and excercised properly just how much longer he could have lived, and without pain.

Sadly, people who overfeed or "spoil" in an unhealthy way think they are doing their best, and it's something that they won't listen to advice with. I do understand your concern and hurt for those poor dogs. It certainly isn't a nice thing to wittness. Perhaps you could reccommend low-fat or more natural treats to give them instead? They can still feed them, but at least it will be slightly more healthy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

As Hooch used to say, "You can't fix stupid." I feel sorry for the poor dogs being unable to enjoy doing the things dogs like to do: running, playing, wrestling, exploring. And the dogs don't even know or taste what they are eating. Most dogs swallow their food whole. So there isn't much pleasure in eating.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you'd be surprised how many dogs I get at the pet hotel in the same condition for the same reasons.
But the thing that really gets me is that after years of me harping at them to get the weight off the dogs, the dogs eventually come in on all kinds of pain meds. etc. because they are in so much pain they can hardly move from arthritis, joint problems, and so on. 
THEN the owners stand there and cry and tell me how sorry they feel that the poor dog is suffering so much, and I truly want to smack them. 
MAYBE (although I doubt it) you can point out to them that it's not just that the dog won't live as long, heck, they probably will. BUT the last couple of YEARS of the dog's life are going to be painful and miserable. It's not like they're just going to drop dead because they're fat, oh no, they're going to suffer every single day for a LONG time before it happens. Why would anyone do that to their dog? 
The need to eat/treat is not the dog's, it's the owner's.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That excuse is such utter bullcrap. A morbidly obese dog is not a happy dog. The enjoyment of the snack lasts only as long as the snack. Playing games with people and running around enjoying his body is what provides a dog lasting satisfaction and happiness. You can give your dog treats all the time and still keep him from getting fat if you use the right treats, the right schedule of giving them, and give the dog plenty of exercise.

Perhaps show them the Purina study? Not only do lean dogs live almost two years longer, they also experience an almost two year delay in the onset of many geriatric diseases. Perhaps if they realize their dogs are going to be in pain and discomfort for two years before they die young, they might not feel so free to use the "short happy life" philosophy.

Of course, more than likely, they'll just think you're some know-it-all crazy dog person. But what can it hurt to leave a copy of the Purina info at their house?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My mother and stepfather have a border collie who is about 6 and morbidly obese. I can't imagine what they would do to a less active dog.

They won't cut back on his food. I've tried and it just causes strife. I agree with Hooch that you can't fix stupid.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I cannot understand people who are in denial about having an obese dog. I can understand letting a dog get a bit overweight and then having to cut back and change your habits, but I cannot understand people who sit there and defend hurting their dogs. YOU are in control of what goes in your dog's mouth. YOU need to take responsibility for it. YOU need to measure the food you put into your dog so you can cut it back to an appropriate amount.

It is the very definition of abuse and neglect.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think a lot of people equate love with food. My sister has one morbidly obese dog and two that are overweight. She gives them treats and rawhides all day long. Of course, they are super attentive to her because they are waiting for the next goodie to be handed to them. My dogs are super attentive to me, too, but that's because they're waiting to see if we are going for a walk or are going to play fetch. Same attention for different reasons.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll second what Brian said -- that logic is absolute crap. Those poor dogs are miserable NOW. Getting a bite of this or that probably doesn't make them feel any better.

I always wish that these people could be made to wear one of those so-called "fat suits." Make them carry an extra 20, 30 pounds around for a few days and see how they feel. Maybe then they'd understand what they're doing to their dogs.

Is there a casual way you could make them understand that it doesn't have to be an either/or situation? You don't have to 'deprive' your dog to keep him fit. Riley gets a lot of treats, always gets a tiny little bite of whatever we're eating (as long as it's something safe for him, of course) and he's a perfect 75 lbs. You can spoil them rotten - you just have to be smart about it.

It's a difficult situation, though. It's hard to see dogs needlessly suffering like that, but you can probably only offer so much advice without ruffling feathers and causing a problem in the family.
Do you know their vet, by any chance? I imagine he or she has already talked to them about the dogs' weight, but maybe they could use a good, stern lecture. And maybe they'd take it more seriously if it came from the vet?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a family member with the same type of situation. Unfortunately in my opinion it is a sad reflection on society today. See how many people are overweight, if people admit their dog is overweight, perhaps they are too? People tend to humanize everything. I know when I had to put Belle on a diet, it was hard. The big brown eyes.... However now 30# lighter I see how much better off she is, I still get the BIG BROWN EYES every day. 

My dogs are MUCH skinnier than I am... I should follow their lead.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

oh my gosh... Imagine is a human did that? Continually ate junk food throughout the day? I don't think they'd be happier, I think more uncomfortable is more like it...
How much pleasure can you take in eating? Would they really be mappy, fufilled dogs just with treats? The happy like of a dog would revolve around excersise and adventure, running and playing, not treats! It must be an awkward situation for you, perhaps suggest low fat treats, explain the cons of constantly feeding, the terrible health problems that could result from excessive eating.


----------

